# Surreal Experiences



## Dinru (Jun 21, 2009)

Exactly what it says on the tin- talk about surreal things that have happened to you, or surreal things that could easily be replicated.

I was just listening to this while playing this. The emotional impact was... incredible. Especially since I literally only just got the symbolism of the song.


----------



## Diz (Jun 21, 2009)

Strangely, I just watched that musical

Um, yesterday I was almost hit by a semi truck while crossing a highway on a four wheeler. Does that count as surreal?


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 21, 2009)

you know how sometimes you're listening to a song and reading, and you read/hear the same word at the same time, and it's freaky? that happened to me like four times in one day.


----------

